# Looking at RS, R3 Parlee others



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I chanced into some Mavic R-Sys wheels and now just need to build up a worthy bike for them to go along with my average at best riding. I've had little riding time on these bikes save a minute or two on an R3. This would be for just all around riding, never racing. I'm 5'10 160 and a little long in the legs. My last Trek 5900 had a bit of an awkward fit in that when the seat was up high enough, it was so far above the bars that even with adjustments, it never felt great. My current 56.5 Roubaix works pretty well fit-wise (otherwise I'd consider the Madone 5.2).

I was originally attracted to the Cervelo because Seattle where I live has such terrible roads. I noticed several posts here where people commented the Cervelo ride felt a bit harsh which is definitely not what I want.

I'm considering the Parlee just due to the great reviews.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Why would you spend that much money and not get a bike that fits you as well as a custom? Granted Parlees cost almost double, but its worth it especially if you have long legs, the compact cervelos would likely stretch you out too much as the geometry is best for short legged/longer torso riders. I am 6'1 with a 35 inseam and a cervelo had a really short headtube I can tell you, not great for all around riding, specific for racing. I will not comment on ride quality as that is personal and I do not wish to offend R3 owners (it is a beautiful bike) but my derrier was glad to get back on my Ti after riding an R3 for a day.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I have resolved to get something with at least a 165mm+ head tube. I believe the Z4, Cervelo RS, Look 595 optimum all qualify. As I mentioned, my current Roubaix at least fits well. I'd love a custom frame but I'm hoping I can at least find something close enough without spending $5K+ for just the frame (in the case of Parlee). I'm not sure if anyone discounts those.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

fwiw, some have recommended Gurus to me as they are customizable and more affordable than Parlees (if you're set on carbon), but I have no idea. I ride a Moots which I love and they are plenty stiff but really comfortable too, like a coiled spring. They do custom too and should run in the low 3000 range customized, they last forever and weigh around 2-3 lbs. Its a shame to spend thousands on a frame that doesn;t fit even if the specs are so good, sooner or later you'll wish it was more comfortable and that extra 1/2 lb won't matter at all. Cervelos are still great though, don;t get me wrong.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Why not test ride the RS and R3 and see if they can be set up to your liking? The R3 does have race specific geometry, but if you've got long legs maybe try a 56. If it's too low then the RS should be right up your alley. As for the ride quality, I've never been on either of the Rs, but I did just buy a Soloist Team, that horrible, brutal, unforgiving monster that abuses cyclists the world over. Honestly, with 25c tires and a Terry Fly gel saddle the ride is comparable to my Sequoia, which is the biggest, most compliant noodle you can buy. Just as a matter of course I always lift for big bumps. I haven't had any surprise hits yet on the Soloist, but have had a couple of real nut crackers on the Sequoia.

Of course there is something special about riding a custom bike, and if you get Ti leave it unpainted so the world will know- but they're harder to test ride. 

If the decision becomes too much of a burden, I'll take those wheels off your hands and you won't have to think about it


----------



## plume (Apr 24, 2007)

In my little experience with nice road frames I think that if you're looking for comfort first, the R3 isn't the first choice - my Synapse had a softer albeit slower feel to it. That said it's still more comfortable than an aluminum bike and it's very easily the fastest machine I've ever used. I don't do a ton of long road rides, they're mostly short, fast, and intense efforts so the R3 is absolutely dreamy for that. If I was a long hauler I'd probably pick a different bike, but then again I may not. Once I get pro fitted to this bike I'm sure it would be just fine for longer distances.

The RS may be a good choice for you. Anyone who's ridden both an R3 and RS care to chime in on any noticeable ride characteristics of both bikes? the RS has a slightly higher head tube and supposedly has a more compliant ride quality from the rear triangle. I'd love to hear some real world reviews comparing the two.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

The R3 feels a wee bit twitchier and definately stiffer through the rear end (yer bum).
The RS is a very similar ride albeit smoother and if you need to run alot of spacers, the RS is a better option. I would save the pennies on the r3 and buy the rs and buy good wheels to match. You only gain 100g on the RS over the R3 which you can lose on the wheels because of the money saved.

In terms of ride quality it's amazing what 10-20psi less pumped in the tyres can do and having the right seat (for you). Even running a wider tyre can make a huge difference, particularly if you do not race.

I'm on a 51 RS and love it for the riding I do; long slow training rides; long hours in the saddle. I am running no spacers on the RS wheras I would need to run 2 cm on a R3.

A few of the guys at CSC are racing on the RS so I wouldn't doubt its pedigree.

If custom...You could also look at a custom Lynskey (www.lynskeyperformance.com) - they are great value Ti bikes - either in House Blend or Custom sizes. a Level 2 or 3 would be great. Plus they have some really good deals at the moment. Oh, they are great bikes too!

I live in Melbourne Australia and my next bike will be a Baum Coretto Ti made near Geelong, and custom made. www.baumcycles.com They are one of the only Ti custom bikebuilders in Oz.


Good Luck!


----------

